# 'Chastity belt' for a ram?



## Iceblink

I'd like to let my ram lamb graze with my 2 ewes this summer, but I don't want them bred until late fall. He's a bottle baby, so he's inside at this point, and I know it will be a few months before he'll be mature enough to breed anyway, but at that point I'd like to not have to separate him. 

Does anyone use anything to keep their rams from breeding until the right time?


----------



## ksalvagno

Most people use a separate pen for them.


----------



## jhm47

What breed are they?  There are quite a few breeds that only breed when the daylength is getting shorter.  However, there are some breeds that will breed at any time of year.


----------



## Iceblink

Ram is Dorper/Katahdin, ewes are Dorper and ShetlandX. 

KS - I will pen him separately if I have to, but I was hoping there would be some other way.


----------



## jhm47

I am not familiar with those breeds.  Perhaps someone else who is will be able to advise on their breeding tendencies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

If it were me, I might graze them together until he was about 5 months old, and then separate them.  Unless he's unusually large, then I may separate them earlier.  You'd be surprised what "little" rams can reach to breed.


----------



## Beekissed

I'd keep them separate...the hair breeds are known to mature early and the gals are pretty hot to trot every month of the year.  Don't want to have a too early breeding on your hands and ruin a good ewe.  

It's also good if you can keep them VERY separate, as the ram will walk himself silly along that fence line and it's pretty pitiful to watch.  

I know sheep do better when they have a companion and, if you have the room, some folks keep a wether in with the ram for this purpose.


----------



## Iceblink

The ewes are old enough to breed at any time. I don't have a whole lot of room, that's why I was trying to find a way to keep them together. 

Has anyone kept a ram and a buck together? Would they just fight all the time?


----------



## tree4yew

I don't know the answer but came across your post because I was considering the same thing with my sheep. I like the chastity belt idea. It doesn't make sense to keep the rams separate and is not ideal for my vision either. I move the sheep everyday for weed abatement. I'd love to have a ram involved to see the dynamics and have him grazing good quality feed along with the others. The issue I see with the chastity belt for sheep/goats is how the Billy goats like to pee on their beards and the chastity belt would likely not accommodate that, but would have to allow urinating in some way.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

An old, old thread but I used a homemade "olor" for a goat buck based on what people use in Africa to prevent goat kids in the dry season. I just attached a piece of tarp to a dog harness with some zip ties. He didn't get anyone bred when wearing it but he was young and not the brightest buck ever so I can't guarantee it would work for everyone. If it's not the end of the world if some ewes get bred accidentally it might be worth a try.


----------



## cteague

Roving Jacobs said:


> An old, old thread but I used a homemade "olor" for a goat buck based on what people use in Africa to prevent goat kids in the dry season. I just attached a piece of tarp to a dog harness with some zip ties. He didn't get anyone bred when wearing it but he was young and not the brightest buck ever so I can't guarantee it would work for everyone. If it's not the end of the world if some ewes get bred accidentally it might be worth a try.


I know this post was in 2015 but was wondering if u got to test the harness on the buck after he knew how to breed? I hate putting my buck up in the barn to keep them seperated. Right now its my only option. I dont have a buck pen yet. Thanks.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I haven't used it on any senior bucks and frankly the angoras aren't particularly virile or smart so I'm not sure it would work on goats or sheep with more brains. People in Africa have good success with it though and there's a place that sells them now that claims good success.


----------



## cteague

Hmmmm. I dont know if i want to chance it. Lol. I dont want babies in the middle of summer. Guess we are just gonna have to build him another area. I let the girls and babies out during the day when im off work. He screams to high heavens and everyone stops and tells me hes hurt or something. Lol. And hes a nubian. They are vocal enough. This is times 10. Lol


----------



## cteague

That might just work. I may get him one. Thanks for the website!


----------

